# Goat milk price



## Gopher (Jul 19, 2011)

For those of you who are able to sell goat milk off the farm, how much do your customers pay for a quart of goat milk?

Regards,

Gopher


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

In Missouri, it's $4 per gallon, five if you are very lucky.

Those who sell near major metropolitan areas in Texas can get $12 to $16.

Be sure to check the local (state) laws in your area about selling raw milk from the farm.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Goat milk sells for between $6 and $8 a gallon here. You have to be a herdshare member to purchase it.


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

I sell milk labeled for pet consumption for $8/gal or $6/gal bulk (10 gal or more) in Middle GA.


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

I have a friend with a licensed raw milk dairy and she gets $9.00 a gallon "off the farm" but gets almost $11.00 a gallon when she sells to the co-op (not sure why the difference in price).

It is illegal in my state to sell milk without being licensed. I know it costs her a lot of money for insurance ($1200.00 a year) and for the regular testing she has to go through on her animals and facility. I know she told me once that it costs $700.00 for the blood tests on her herd and I'm not sure how often that has to be done.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

How much danger would there be from authorities for selling some to a neighbor that has been asking me for it? I only have ND's, so not enough milk to try to go through all the hoops required to sell it. We've been selling eggs to her and others, although we don't advertise it. She came over to get eggs the other day and asked if we milk our goats. When I told her we did she asked if we could start selling some to her. She's 78 and I seriously doubt she's concerned about us being licensed to sell it.


----------



## ChiniMiniRex (Aug 11, 2008)

> How much danger would there be from authorities for selling some to a neighbor that has been asking me for it? I only have ND's, so not enough milk to try to go through all the hoops required to sell it. We've been selling eggs to her and others, although we don't advertise it. She came over to get eggs the other day and asked if we milk our goats. When I told her we did she asked if we could start selling some to her. She's 78 and I seriously doubt she's concerned about us being licensed to sell it.


With all of the crap these days going on as far as 'milk raids' and the like, charge her triple for her eggs, and GIVE her the milk


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

ChiniMiniRex said:


> With all of the crap these days going on as far as 'milk raids' and the like, charge her triple for her eggs, and GIVE her the milk


I'm not licensed to sell eggs either.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't think you have to be licensed to sell eggs in any state. We sell ours at local farmer's markets, have a sign by the driveway etc, and we're certainly not inspected/licensed in any way.  I'm not 100% sure, but I'ven ever heard of a state that restricts sales of eggs off the farm. Heck, a few of the local stores sell locally raised eggs from their stores!

You can always take DONATIONS, or trade for milk. That's perfectly legal. As long as you're not technically SELLING the milk, it's pretty safe.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Funny some people sell some expensive mason jars 

Here it's legal to sell on the farm. $8 will get you a gallon


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

> I don't think you have to be licensed to sell eggs in any state.


Before anyone listens to this terrible advice you had best consult your states laws.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Just an example:
Growing Small Farms: Selling Meat and Eggs - What Farmers Need to Know


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

The best thing to do is check with your state's Department of Agriculture. In Kansas that is the department that is concerned with selling of milk, eggs, etc.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

mygoat said:


> I don't think you have to be licensed to sell eggs in any state. We sell ours at local farmer's markets, have a sign by the driveway etc, and we're certainly not inspected/licensed in any way.  I'm not 100% sure, but I'ven ever heard of a state that restricts sales of eggs off the farm. Heck, a few of the local stores sell locally raised eggs from their stores!
> 
> *You can always take DONATIONS, or trade for milk. That's perfectly legal. As long as you're not technically SELLING the milk, it's pretty safe*.


Thanks. That's basically what we do with the eggs, take donations. Guess we'll do the same thing with the milk.  Life is good. :icecream:


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Just an example:
> Growing Small Farms: Selling Meat and Eggs - What Farmers Need to Know


Thanks. I'll try to find the laws for Georgia. Although we are on a much smaller scale than the NC article is talking about.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

Keep in mind that you can take "donations", but if they press the issue, you are still taking providing a product for an exchange which is "selling." Even bartering is, many times, considered sales and revenue. 

With the IRS, they expect you to attach a dollar figure to anything you barter and declare it as income. The same applies in many states with barter and donations. To be on the safe side, just check your state's laws.


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

In Florida any food sold for human consumption requires the facility to be permitted - eggs or vegetables - milk is a whole different game.


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Sonshine, you can get a license to sell milk for animal consumption in Georgia. There are two different forms you fill out, and it costs a total of $125. You also have to have an approved label. That is how I sell my milk.


----------



## Happy Hogger (Jun 7, 2012)

In Indiana, you need a license to sell eggs. It's cheap, $25, I think, but you still "should" have it. Also in Indiana, not only is it illegal to sell raw milk, you cannot even GIVE it away.

Check state laws.


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm in PA and I don't sell goats milk but I do buy it. The one farm sells it for Pint 3.00, Quart 4.00, 1/2 gal 5.00, and a gal for 8.00.


----------

